# L'incontro tanto atteso.



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Rieccomi, per una piccola provocazione di natura formale.
Nessuna novità in quest'ultimo mese: sono stato molto bravo (so che non è certo ortodosso farsi i complimenti da soli, ma credo di meritarmelo); l'ho lasciata andare, non l'ho cercata, non le ho inviato nessun segnale e nessuna provocazione di nessun genere - a differenza di quanto ha fatto lei, ma questa è un'altra storia... - e tutto ciò pur vedendola una/due volte a settimana durante eventi culturali comuni. Sono riuscito ad acquisire un ottimo controllo di me stesso e ho imparato a gestire più o meno bene gli spazi condivisi.
Ora accadrà quello che aspetto da mesi. Il suo ragazzo torna dal Sud America e si tratterrà qui per non so quanto; e so già che, volenti o nolenti, ci incontreremo tra un paio di settimane. E non in un luogo a caso! Bensì nel "nostro posto", dove io e lei eravamo soliti trovarci per stare insieme e condividere il tempo a nostra disposizione, parlando, abbracciandoci e birichinate varie.

Sarà una bella onda, e sto cercando di prepararmi ad affrontarla.
Perciò vi chiedo, senza alcuna pretesa, qualche consiglio in merito ai comportamenti da adottare in tale serata.

Frif


P.S: Approfitto della discussione aperta per scusarmi per le piccole provocazioni lanciate qua e là nelle varie discussioni che non hanno poi avuto seguito. Sono stato via per un po' e non avevo la connessione a Internet disponibile. Una volta tornato non avrei ritenuto pertinente riprendere argomenti già vecchi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Rieccomi, per una piccola provocazione di natura formale.
> Nessuna novità in quest'ultimo mese: sono stato molto bravo (so che non è certo ortodosso farsi i complimenti da soli, ma credo di meritarmelo); l'ho lasciata andare, non l'ho cercata, non le ho inviato nessun segnale e nessuna provocazione di nessun genere - a differenza di quanto ha fatto lei, ma questa è un'altra storia... - e tutto ciò pur vedendola una/due volte a settimana durante eventi culturali comuni. Sono riuscito ad acquisire un ottimo controllo di me stesso e ho imparato a gestire più o meno bene gli spazi condivisi.
> Ora accadrà quello che aspetto da mesi. Il suo ragazzo torna dal Sud America e si tratterrà qui per non so quanto; e so già che, volenti o nolenti, ci incontreremo tra un paio di settimane. E non in un luogo a caso! Bensì nel "nostro posto", dove io e lei eravamo soliti trovarci per stare insieme e condividere il tempo a nostra disposizione, parlando, abbracciandoci e birichinate varie.
> 
> ...


se fossi in te partirei per qualche giorno di ferie: perchè farsi del male?


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se fossi in te partirei per qualche giorno di ferie: perchè farsi del male?


Sarebbe solo un rimandare di nuovo. è passato del tempo e credo di essere pronto. E poi devo ancora decidere se togliermi qualche soddisfazione o meno. Il sarcasmo è una lama affilatissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sarebbe solo un rimandare di nuovo. è passato del tempo e credo di essere pronto. E poi devo ancora decidere se togliermi qualche soddisfazione o meno. Il sarcasmo è una lama affilatissima.


Occhio... che se parti con questo piglio mi sa che torni bastonato... Il coltello, quello che taglia davvero, in mano ce l'ha lui. E tu faresti solo la figura di quello che non riesce a darsi pace.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio... che se parti con questo piglio mi sa che torni bastonato... Il coltello, quello che taglia davvero, in mano ce l'ha lui. E tu faresti solo la figura di quello che non riesce a darsi pace.


Non lo so. Non ho ancora deciso, come già detto. E, in tutta sincerità, propenderei di più verso la serrata indifferenza (esattamente come sto facendo con lei da un mese a questa parte). Ma ho una gran voglia di guardarlo negli occhi. E un occhiolino non so proprio se sarei in grado di trattenerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sarà un colpo la prima volta. Lo sai già, no? Poi avrai una ragione in più per pensare ad altro. Non hai un'amica che sa tutto disposta a venire con te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non ho ancora deciso, come già detto. E, in tutta sincerità, propenderei di più verso la serrata indifferenza (esattamente come sto facendo con lei da un mese a questa parte). Ma ho una gran voglia di guardarlo negli occhi. E un occhiolino non so proprio se sarei in grado di trattenerlo.


e magari dopo lui non riesce a trattenere di fartelo nero, l'occhiolino... sai com'è... se ci aggiungi anche la provocazione... Fai il bravo, che 'ste gare a chi piscia più lontano non portano da nessuna parte.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà un colpo la prima volta. Lo sai già, no? Poi avrai una ragione in più per pensare ad altro. Non hai un'amica che sa tutto disposta a venire con te?


Dici farà così male?

Comunque sì: ho una cara amica - che sa tutto - che verrà con me e che starà con me tutto il tempo. Tipo salvagente.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e magari dopo lui non riesce a trattenere di fartelo nero, l'occhiolino... sai com'è... se ci aggiungi anche la provocazione... Fai il bravo, che 'ste gare a chi piscia più lontano non portano da nessuna parte.


Faccia. Non ho nessuna paura di lui, men che meno dal punto di vista fisico.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Dici farà così male?
> 
> Comunque sì: ho una cara amica - che sa tutto - che verrà con me e che starà con me tutto il tempo. Tipo salvagente.


Malissimo magari no, male sì. Con l'amica finirai per ridere! :up:


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Malissimo magari no, male sì. Con l'amica finirai per ridere! :up:


Lo spero davvero. Tra l'altro sono nel mio ambiente, con un sacco (ma proprio un sacco) di gente che conosce entrambi... e mi immagino già le decine di persone stupite nel vederla con un altro che vengono da me a chiedermi "ma non era mica la tua ragazza?"... E io che dovrò sparare una raffica di no comment...


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sarebbe solo un rimandare di nuovo. è passato del tempo e credo di essere pronto. E poi devo ancora decidere se togliermi qualche soddisfazione o meno. Il sarcasmo è una lama affilatissima.



Lascio perdere, va là!!


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sappi che se io fossi l'altro non ti farei niente li...ma aspetterei il momento propizio per farti fuori entrambe le rotule e ricorrdarti che se mi denunci la tua morte sarebbe sopravvenuta nel giro di due giorni...io minacciai l'amante della mia ex nella mia furia e fidati, lui non so perchè ha avuto paura di me.


Ok... questo non è rassicurante.


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok... questo non è rassicurante.


Io ho odiato l'amante e lo odio tutt'ora, gli ho augurato ogni giorno dei miei 3 anni di inferno di crepare di lebbra e con la caduta del suo uccello, quindi considera quanto sono amati gli amanti, si cerca sempre di perdonare il partner, ma l'amante è uno straniero...non è un essere umano e può essere calpestato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lo spero davvero. Tra l'altro sono nel mio ambiente, con un sacco (ma proprio un sacco) di gente che conosce entrambi... e mi immagino già le decine di persone stupite nel vederla con un altro che vengono da me a chiedermi "ma non era mica la tua ragazza?"... E io che dovrò sparare una raffica di no comment...


Intanto non lo chiederà nessuno e poi è lei che potrebbe far brutta figura. Uomini smettetela di considerare ogni tradimento (perfino il tuo in cui il tradito non sei tecnicamente tu) come un'offesa al vostro orgoglio e una possibilità di scherno da parte degli altri! Se qualcuno dovesse pensarla così è qualcuno di cui non curarsi.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non ho ancora deciso, come già detto. E, in tutta sincerità, propenderei di più verso la serrata indifferenza (esattamente come sto facendo con lei da un mese a questa parte). Ma ho una gran voglia di guardarlo negli occhi. E un occhiolino non so proprio se sarei in grado di trattenerlo.



Non capisco, Lui, che colpe ha nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non capisco, Lui, che colpe ha nei tuoi confronti?


Ma nessuna, chiaramente.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma nessuna, chiaramente.



Allora non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere. Anzi, in minima parte ma dovrebbe essere lui a prendersela con te, anche se ovviamente è la squallida ad aver preso per il culo entrambi.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Allora non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere. Anzi, in minima parte ma dovrebbe essere lui a prendersela con te, anche se ovviamente è la squallida ad aver preso per il culo entrambi.


Ma infatti non c'è nulla da discutere. è solo una sana forma di disprezzo immotivato.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'è nulla da discutere. è solo una sana forma di disprezzo immotivato.


Sinceramente non capisco. Mi ricorda l'ex amante di mio marito che, senza avermi mai conosciuta, mi odiava.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco. Mi ricorda l'ex amante di mio marito che, senza avermi mai conosciuta, mi odiava.


Un'associazione legittima. Anche io non lo conosco. Ma non mi sento incline all'odio nei suoi confronti; è piuttosto un sentimento vicino al disprezzo. Mi chiederai perché: invidia.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma nessuna, chiaramente.





Frif ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'è nulla da discutere. è solo una sana forma di disprezzo immotivato.


evita sceneggiate.
se poi lui ti riserverà solo fredda indifferenza, farai la misera figura da maschio ferito nell'orgoglio che gonfia i muscoli.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> evita sceneggiate.
> se poi lui ti riserverà solo fredda indifferenza, farai la misera figura da maschio ferito nell'orgoglio che gonfia i muscoli.


è esattamente quello che ho in mente di fare io: mantenere il mio contegno ed evitare ogni sorta di contatto con lui, non cagandolo di striscio. Ma la tentazione di lanciare qualche frecciatina è più che pressante; lo devo proprio confessare.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Un'associazione legittima. Anche io non lo conosco. Ma non mi sento incline all'odio nei suoi confronti; è piuttosto un sentimento vicino al disprezzo. Mi chiederai perché: invidia.


Fortunatamente è un sentimento che non conosco, fa solo male a chi la prova.


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fortunatamente è un sentimento che non conosco, fa solo male a chi la prova.


Beh, così è. Ci posso far poco... e ci vorrà del tempo.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh, così è. Ci posso far poco... e ci vorrà del tempo.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Sicuro?  Prova a leggere qualche libro, tipo 'la strada per la felicità'! Non ha senso prendersela con uno che, hai pure danneggiato!


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Frif ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh, così è. Ci posso far poco... e ci vorrà del tempo.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oddio... mica lo picchio o lo stalkero. Non ci ho mai parlato in vita mia con quel cretino. E, detto francamente, non credo lo farò nemmeno quando ne avrò l'occasione. Solo, dovrò controllarmi.
> ...


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Frif ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se però ti ponessi nei suoi confronti con gentilezza, compassione, cortesia, ne trarresti beneficio.
> ...


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti credo. E mi complimento per il tuo aplomb. Ma parli di ottenere beneficio... quale beneficio, di grazia?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Di non provare invidia, è lei che NON ti vuole, lui poveretto è una vittima.


Vedemo se...


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Frif ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Di non provare invidia, è lei che NON ti vuole, lui poveretto è una vittima.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Oddio... mica lo picchio o lo stalkero. Non ci ho mai parlato in vita mia con quel cretino. E, detto francamente, non credo lo farò nemmeno quando ne avrò l'occasione. Solo, dovrò controllarmi.


se se riesce...


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedemo se...


Ciao Conte... vedemo se?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Una cosa è provare invidia, un'altra è manifestarla. Posso controllare le mie azioni; non i miei sentimenti.


:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ciao Conte... vedemo se?


Se si riesce a sistemare i quote...no?
COmunque mio caro io concordo con sbriciolata
ma capisco pure la tua esigenza di metterti alla prova...


----------



## Frif (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se si riesce a sistemare i quote...no?
> COmunque mio caro io concordo con sbriciolata
> ma capisco pure la tua esigenza di metterti alla prova...


Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino".


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino".


Si dice che su queste faccende siano sempre le donne a scegliere no?
E si sta male quando lei sceglie un altro al posto nostro...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino".


Ah, ma tu sei l'amante di lei, quindi? Ex amante, a sto punto. Vabbè. Che dire se non: fatti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che ho in mente di fare io: *mantenere il mio contegno ed evitare ogni sorta di contatto con lui, non cagandolo di striscio. *Ma la tentazione di lanciare qualche frecciatina è più che pressante; lo devo proprio confessare.



chissà, magari è esattamente cosa pensa pure lui.


Bizzarro.


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oddio... mica lo picchio o lo stalkero. Non ci ho mai parlato in vita mia con quel cretino. E, detto francamente, non credo lo farò nemmeno quando ne avrò l'occasione. Solo, dovrò controllarmi.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "*sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino"*.


e lui non potrà che risponderti.
Si, ti vedo, coglione. Lei è con me però.


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

mah ... leggo di continuo, mi so controllare ... mi devo controllare ... so controllarmi ... 

autosuggestione? ... chi vuoi convincere ... te stesso? 

ma a parte questo, lei ha scelto ... ha scelto l'altro. 

lui ha scelto, ha scelto di riprendere con lei. 

tu ... fa i fatti tuoi! stai fuori dal gioco. capisco che possa "bruciare" ... ed è proprio questo, che farai notare. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lui non potrà che risponderti.
> Si, ti vedo, coglione. Lei è con me però.


quoto


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino".


A parte che quoto tebe...ti rendi conto della cazzata che scrivi?
Hai combattuto con lui? Ehm, non vorrei farti notare che lui non ha nemmeno iniziato a combattere ed "ha vinto", figurati se iniziasse, ti farebbe il culo a tarallo figliolo. :condom:
Non solo non è questione di tua competenza, non è questione nemmeno di sua...sembra che tua abbia avuto una storia con lui, piuttosto che con lei. 
Pensi di voler far soffrire lui, piuttosto che lei (non so se te lo ricordi, è stata lei a farti soffrire)...



Tebe ha detto:


> e lui non potrà che risponderti.
> Si, ti vedo, coglione. Lei è con me però.


Ma guarda tu questo...nemmeno una storia a distanza in santa pace si può vivere...:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok... questo non è rassicurante.


guarda,solitamente quello che scrive Daniele mi piace zero,ma stavolta ha ragione lui.

tu stai seriamente rischiando i tuoi denti per nulla

pensaci bene


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte che quoto tebe...ti rendi conto della cazzata che scrivi?
> Hai combattuto con lui? Ehm, non vorrei farti notare che lui non ha nemmeno iniziato a combattere ed "ha vinto", figurati se iniziasse, ti farebbe il culo a tarallo figliolo. :condom:
> Non solo non è questione di tua competenza, non è questione nemmeno di sua...sembra che tua abbia avuto una storia con lui, piuttosto che con lei.
> Pensi di voler far soffrire lui, piuttosto che lei (non so se te lo ricordi, è stata lei a farti soffrire)...
> ...


Ma perchè cazzata?
Essù è solo vieppiù innamorato no?
Mica è un acido no?

Incarna l'ideale romantico dell'eroe disdegnato no?

E si dice...faccio fora il rivale e torno buono io no?

Bisogna essere innamorati, uomini pazzamente innamorati di una stronza, per capire certe cose...no?


----------



## viola di mare (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ho combattuto con lui a distanza per mesi... e ha vinto lui. Non so cosa proverò quando lo vedrò. Vorrei che soffrisse quanto ho sofferto io... ma non è questione di mia competenza, suppongo. Ho solo la cinematografica necessità di esprimergli con un gesto: "*sono qui, sono io, brutto cornuto cretino*".





Tebe ha detto:


> e lui non potrà che risponderti.
> *Si, ti vedo, coglione. Lei è con me però*.





Eliade ha detto:


> A parte che quoto tebe...*ti rendi conto della cazzata che scrivi*?
> Hai combattuto con lui? Ehm, non vorrei farti notare che lui non ha nemmeno iniziato a combattere ed "ha vinto", figurati se iniziasse, ti farebbe il culo a tarallo figliolo. :condom:
> Non solo non è questione di tua competenza, non è questione nemmeno di sua...sembra che tua abbia avuto una storia con lui, piuttosto che con lei.
> Pensi di voler far soffrire lui, piuttosto che lei (non so se te lo ricordi, è stata lei a farti soffrire)...
> ...



della serie non hai capito una beata minchia e credi di essere tu al centro di tutto questo, ma non è così!
lui è il tradito, lei una stronza che vi ha preso per il culo a entrambi e poi ha scelto lui perchè di te gliene fregava ancora di meno e tu sei... mhhhh vediamo... non posso scrivere il termine, perchè ripeto pensi di contare qualcosa in questa storia ed invece non conti nulla, lo dimostra il fatto che lei porti il suo uomo in un ambiente dove c'è molta gente che sa di voi due, senza paura, perchè probabilmente se io avessi qualcosa da nascondere col cavolo che ce lo porterei... avranno parlato, chiarito, si saranno dichiarati amore eterno e tu stai ancora qui a pensare a come ti puoi vendicare colpendo lui?


accetta serenamente che non hai perso, non c'è stata proprio gara e rassegnati.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma tu sei l'amante di lei, quindi? Ex amante, a sto punto. Vabbè. Che dire se non: fatti i cazzi tuoi.


Yep. Nulla da dire.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chissà, magari è esattamente cosa pensa pure lui.
> 
> 
> Bizzarro.



Probabilissimo.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Frif ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè cretino?
> ...


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lui non potrà che risponderti.
> Si, ti vedo, coglione. Lei è con me però.


Per l'appunto. Osservazione innegabile.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah ... leggo di continuo, mi so controllare ... mi devo controllare ... so controllarmi ...
> 
> ...


Ma è chiaro che è autosuggestione, sienne. Ed è ovvio che voglio convincere me stesso. Ci hai preso.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzata?
> Essù è solo vieppiù innamorato no?
> Mica è un acido no?
> 
> ...


Yep. L'ho detto che sono un anti-ereo letterario.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> della serie non hai capito una beata minchia e credi di essere tu al centro di tutto questo, ma non è così!
> lui è il tradito, lei una stronza che vi ha preso per il culo a entrambi e poi ha scelto lui perchè di te gliene fregava ancora di meno e tu sei... mhhhh vediamo... non posso scrivere il termine, perchè ripeto pensi di contare qualcosa in questa storia ed invece non conti nulla, lo dimostra il fatto che lei porti il suo uomo in un ambiente dove c'è molta gente che sa di voi due, senza paura, perchè probabilmente se io avessi qualcosa da nascondere col cavolo che ce lo porterei... avranno parlato, chiarito, si saranno dichiarati amore eterno e tu stai ancora qui a pensare a come ti puoi vendicare colpendo lui?
> 
> 
> accetta serenamente che non hai perso, non c'è stata proprio gara e rassegnati.


O Cristo... io non voglio vendicarmi. Sto solo decidendo come comportarmi. Che cosa c'è da vendicare in tutta questa storia? Per citarti: una beata minchia.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che è autosuggestione, sienne. Ed è ovvio che voglio convincere me stesso. Ci hai preso.


Ciao Frif

allora, lascia perdere! subito ... farai la figura del "cretino"!

non sei rilassato, distaccato ecc. abbastanza, per avere la mente fredda. 
guarda, oltre che non da molto senso ... oltre al effettivo intento, le emozioni ti fregheranno! 

perché ti vuoi fare male?

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> della serie non hai capito una beata minchia e credi di essere tu al centro di tutto questo, ma non è così!
> lui è il tradito, lei una stronza che vi ha preso per il culo a entrambi e poi ha scelto lui perchè di te gliene fregava ancora di meno e tu sei... mhhhh vediamo... non posso scrivere il termine, perchè ripeto pensi di contare qualcosa in questa storia ed invece non conti nulla, lo dimostra il fatto che lei porti il suo uomo in un ambiente dove c'è molta gente che sa di voi due, senza paura, perchè probabilmente se io avessi qualcosa da nascondere col cavolo che ce lo porterei... avranno parlato, chiarito, si saranno dichiarati amore eterno e tu stai ancora qui a pensare a come ti puoi vendicare colpendo lui?
> 
> 
> accetta serenamente che non hai perso, non c'è stata proprio gara e rassegnati.


Ao, piano con le parole 
Stronza a chi? 

::carneval::


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> O Cristo... io non voglio vendicarmi. Sto solo decidendo come comportarmi. Che cosa c'è da vendicare in tutta questa storia? Per citarti: una beata minchia.


e allora evita di rischiare di prenderti una scarica di legnate per nulla.

tanto se il destino vorrà che lei paghi per il suo comportamento,verrà il momento del riequilibrio cosmico.

ma non tocca a te indurlo


----------



## viola di mare (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> O Cristo... io non voglio vendicarmi. Sto solo decidendo come comportarmi. Che cosa c'è da vendicare in tutta questa storia? Per citarti: una beata minchia.


be non sembra proprio, e comunque allora cosa cavolo vuoi?

stai decidendo come comportarti per cosa?


----------



## viola di mare (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ao, piano con le parole
> Stronza a chi?
> 
> ::carneval::



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

scusa


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Frif
> 
> allora, lascia perdere! subito ... farai la figura del "cretino"!
> 
> ...


è un evento importante al quale ho intenzione di partecipare. E come non ho ceduto in questi mesi, evitando di sacrificare i miei spazi benché condivisi con lei, non ho intenzione di cedere ora. E poi voglio vederlo. Sono curioso.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora evita di rischiare di prenderti una scarica di legnate per nulla.
> 
> tanto se il destino vorrà che lei paghi per il suo comportamento,verrà il momento del riequilibrio cosmico.
> 
> ma non tocca a te indurlo


Non credo nel karma. Ma ci spero con tutto me stesso.


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> O Cristo... io non voglio vendicarmi. Sto solo decidendo come comportarmi. Che cosa c'è da vendicare in tutta questa storia? Per citarti: una beata minchia.


Ma il rischio è quello che la tiritera riprenda come prima?


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> be non sembra proprio, e comunque allora cosa cavolo vuoi?
> 
> stai decidendo come comportarti per cosa?


Sto cercando di sintetizzare una condotta da mantenere. Vi ho esposto le mie tentazioni e vi ho chiesto di darmi una mano a gestire le sensazioni che potrò provare, tutto qui. Sono sincero. - anche perché i forum anonimi servono a questo, no? -


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> è un evento importante al quale ho intenzione di partecipare. E come non ho ceduto in questi mesi, evitando di sacrificare i miei spazi benché condivisi con lei, non ho intenzione di cedere ora. E poi voglio vederlo. Sono curioso.



Ciao,

cancella tutto allora!
vai per l'evento e basta. solo quello ti deve interessare ... 

curiosità? de che? ... cosa potrai trarne nel vederlo? o che ne so io?
niente ... proprio nulla ... 

goditi l'evento e basta!

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sto cercando di sintetizzare una condotta da mantenere. Vi ho esposto le mie tentazioni e vi ho chiesto di darmi una mano a gestire le sensazioni che potrò provare, tutto qui. Sono sincero. - anche perché i forum anonimi servono a questo, no? -



secondo me segui il consiglio di Sienne e goditi l'evento e basta, tanto le sensazioni che proverai dovrai gestirle solo te, noi possiamo solo immaginare ma poi, li ci sei tu... evita di fare casini e sopratutto lui cosa c'entra?
sei curioso? e dopo che lo hai visto? vai a dormire più sereno? o ti metterai a fare i confronti? e che senso avrebbe?

se ti consideri una vittima lui lo è quanto e più di te
se non ti consideri una vittima lui lo è
lascia perdere, goditi la festa con la tua amica


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sto cercando di sintetizzare una condotta da mantenere. Vi ho esposto le mie tentazioni e vi ho chiesto di darmi una mano a gestire le sensazioni che potrò provare, tutto qui. Sono sincero. - anche perché i forum anonimi servono a questo, no? -


Stai preparandoti una sceneggiatura ma, purtroppo, nella vita le sceneggiature non funzionano. Quello che gli altri interpretano del nostro comportamento non è quasi mai quel che significa per noi. Ma tu ti puoi liberare solo se pensi "pensino quel che vogliono: io me ne frego!".


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai preparandoti una sceneggiatura ma, purtroppo, nella vita le sceneggiature non funzionano. Quello che gli altri interpretano del nostro comportamento non è quasi mai quel che significa per noi. Ma tu ti puoi liberare solo se pensi "pensino quel che vogliono: io me ne frego!".


Chi sta dire che le sceneggiature non funzionano? EH?
Basta che siano ben fatte e che gli spettatori siano suggestionabili 
poi tutto vien da sè...

COn i risultati che ben sappiamo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Invece la furberia è tenere sempre in "giusto" conto quello che pensano gli altri di noi...

Dire me ne frego è solo un atto di superba stupideria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi sta dire che le sceneggiature non funzionano? EH?
> Basta che siano ben fatte e che gli spettatori siano suggestionabili
> poi tutto vien da sè...
> 
> ...


Sceneggiature o meno, il dato di fatto è che lui è qui ora... e stasera potrebbe essere una buona serata per incontrarlo. Da qui al prossimo mese perlomeno - con la sicurezza di beccarlo tra un paio di settimane -. O chissà... magari si farà da parte lui, sapendo che ci sono io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sceneggiature o meno, il dato di fatto è che lui è qui ora... e stasera potrebbe essere una buona serata per incontrarlo. Da qui al prossimo mese perlomeno - con la sicurezza di beccarlo tra un paio di settimane -. O chissà... magari si farà da parte lui, sapendo che ci sono io.



la mia incondizionata ammirazione a questa donna che si gira a piacimento due coglioni come voi

vorrei stringerle la mano....


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la mia incondizionata ammirazione a questa donna che si gira a piacimento due coglioni come voi
> 
> vorrei stringerle la mano....


Purtroppo capita, la seduzione è un'arte ma anche un'arma di fronte alla quale spesso noi maschietti (ma talvolta anche le donne di fronte ad uomini "smaliziati") capitoliamo miserrimamente .... Forse perché in cuor nostro desideriamo capitolare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sceneggiature o meno, il dato di fatto è che lui è qui ora... e stasera potrebbe essere una buona serata per incontrarlo. Da qui al prossimo mese perlomeno - con la sicurezza di beccarlo tra un paio di settimane -. O chissà... magari si farà da parte lui, sapendo che ci sono io.


Ma perché ti interessa? Ti interessa vederlo? Perché? E te interessava lei (dico interessava perché una che ti ha trattato così naturalmente non ti interessa più neanche se venisse in ginocchio, no?) non lui. Oppure lei è solo un mezzo per sentirti vittorioso o sconfitto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo capita, la seduzione è un'arte ma anche un'arma di fronte alla quale spesso noi maschietti (*ma talvolta anche le donne di fronte ad uomini "smaliziati"*) capitoliamo miserrimamente .... Forse perché in cuor nostro desideriamo capitolare.



concordo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una cosa è provare invidia, un'altra è manifestarla. Posso controllare le mie azioni; non i miei sentimenti.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ti interessa? Ti interessa vederlo? Perché? E te interessava lei (dico interessava perché una che ti ha trattato così naturalmente non ti interessa più neanche se venisse in ginocchio, no?) non lui. *Oppure lei è solo un mezzo per sentirti vittorioso o sconfitto*?


[video=youtube;HAiplwr7zhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAiplwr7zhY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HAiplwr7zhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAiplwr7zhY[/video]


Non la conoscevo (avrei anche potuto farne a meno :mexican: ) ma la canzone mi ha fatto pensare a una che avrebbe scelto un terzo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sto cercando di sintetizzare una condotta da mantenere. Vi ho esposto le mie tentazioni e vi ho chiesto di darmi una mano a gestire le sensazioni che potrò provare, tutto qui. Sono sincero. - anche perché i forum anonimi servono a questo, no? -



Secondo me, a naso, andrai per suonare e tornerai suonato...datte malato...ahahah


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sceneggiature o meno, il dato di fatto è che lui è qui ora... e stasera potrebbe essere una buona serata per incontrarlo. Da qui al prossimo mese perlomeno - con la sicurezza di beccarlo tra un paio di settimane -. O chissà... magari si farà da parte lui, sapendo che ci sono io.



Ciao

scusa, ma tu ti fai dei film! 

cosa dovrebbe indurlo a farsi da parte? tu? e perché? cosa te lo fa credere?

e anche se si fa da parte ... lei, cosa è? che ha solo voi due a disposizione? 

o uno o l'altro se no, rimane secca? ... 

smettila di sognare ... va e divertiti ... e lascia perdere!

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Rieccomi, per una piccola provocazione di natura formale.
> Nessuna novità in quest'ultimo mese: sono stato molto bravo (so che non è certo ortodosso farsi i complimenti da soli, ma credo di meritarmelo); l'ho lasciata andare, non l'ho cercata, non le ho inviato nessun segnale e nessuna provocazione di nessun genere - a differenza di quanto ha fatto lei, ma questa è un'altra storia... - e tutto ciò pur vedendola una/due volte a settimana durante eventi culturali comuni. Sono riuscito ad acquisire un ottimo controllo di me stesso e ho imparato a gestire più o meno bene gli spazi condivisi.
> Ora accadrà quello che aspetto da mesi. Il suo ragazzo torna dal Sud America e si tratterrà qui per non so quanto; e so già che, volenti o nolenti, ci incontreremo tra un paio di settimane. E non in un luogo a caso! Bensì nel "nostro posto", dove io e lei eravamo soliti trovarci per stare insieme e condividere il tempo a nostra disposizione, parlando, abbracciandoci e birichinate varie.
> 
> ...


Frif...stà donna t'ha fatto perdere completamente il lume della ragione!!Sei svalvolato!!Datti malato davvero!!Salta il giro e ritrova te stesso prima di pensare di incontrarli..quest'onda che tu vedi bella io la vedo malissimo..è inutile darti consiglio!Messo come sei nessuno può immaginare che reazione avrai nel vederli insieme...nemmeno tu!!Lascia stare...fallo per te!!


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la mia incondizionata ammirazione a questa donna che si gira a piacimento due coglioni come voi
> 
> vorrei stringerle la mano....


Grazie per l'epiteto. Ti do il suo numero, se vuoi.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ti interessa? Ti interessa vederlo? Perché? E te interessava lei (dico interessava perché una che ti ha trattato così naturalmente non ti interessa più neanche se venisse in ginocchio, no?) non lui. Oppure lei è solo un mezzo per sentirti vittorioso o sconfitto?


Curiosità, da una parte. Morbosa necessità dall'altra. Necessità di cosa non lo so nemmeno io.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Frif...stà donna t'ha fatto perdere completamente il lume della ragione!!Sei svalvolato!!Datti malato davvero!!Salta il giro e ritrova te stesso prima di pensare di incontrarli..quest'onda che tu vedi bella io la vedo malissimo..è inutile darti consiglio!Messo come sei nessuno può immaginare che reazione avrai nel vederli insieme...nemmeno tu!!Lascia stare...fallo per te!!


No: hai frainteso. "Bella onda" era un uso aggettivale ironico; pensavo fosse chiaro.  Ma non ho intenzione di farmi da parte, sia ben chiaro. Sono io parte lesa... io vado dove voglio quando voglio. E che cazzo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

Buona serata, dunque. E domani : A RAPPORTO!:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Buona serata, dunque. E domani : A RAPPORTO!:smile:


we we e dove te ne vai di già? Cena galante, dì la verità ....


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Buona serata, dunque. E domani : A RAPPORTO!:smile:


Ma certo. Se lo vedrò vi aggiornerò!  Come già detto... è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Camomilla (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> No: hai frainteso. "Bella onda" era un uso aggettivale ironico; pensavo fosse chiaro.  Ma non ho intenzione di farmi da parte, sia ben chiaro. Sono io parte lesa... io vado dove voglio quando voglio. E che cazzo.


Giustissimo...mi sembri però troppo coinvolto per andare *in quel luogo !! *Sapendo chi troverai!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Curiosità, da una parte. Morbosa necessità dall'altra. Necessità di cosa non lo so nemmeno io.


Lo so: vuoi capire cosa c'è in lui che lo ha fatto preferire a te. Ma non puoi saperlo. In ogni coppia ci sono troppe cose incomprensibili perfino ai membri stessi! Capisco però la necessità morbosa. Guardalo, guardali e poi vattene.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Ma come siete cattive con il mio nipotino frif...

Ma porco giuda...

Lui è giovine e innamorato

e vede nelle donne delle dee...

Vedrete che a furia di rassoni e delusioni imparerà a vedere in voi delle arpie malefiche...

E lì si salverà dicendomi...conte ora basta con queste donne...dammi un paio di puttanoni come si deve...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cioè neanche fosse vostro figlio voglio dire...

Ah Frif ero proprio come te....

Ma ricordati che quelle che ti danno del coglione...
Un tempo piansero le loro lacrime...per essersi perdutamente innamorate di un coglioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Giustissimo...mi sembri però troppo coinvolto per andare *in quel luogo !! *Sapendo chi troverai!!


Ce la farò. Mi berrò un paio di birre in più.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so: vuoi capire cosa c'è in lui che lo ha fatto preferire a te. Ma non puoi saperlo. In ogni coppia ci sono troppe cose incomprensibili perfino ai membri stessi! Capisco però la necessità morbosa. Guardalo, guardali e poi vattene.


Forse è proprio questo... ma in realtà non lo so. In ogni caso è più che verosimile. Ti ringrazio per l'osservazione, Brunetta.


----------



## Frif (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come siete cattive con il mio nipotino frif...
> 
> Ma porco giuda...
> 
> ...


Sei lo zio che tutti vorrebbero avere. E non sono per nulla ironico, Conte. 
Quanto al resto... sono davvero giovane, sì. E spero di restarlo almeno fino ai settanta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come siete cattive con il mio nipotino frif...
> 
> Ma porco giuda...
> 
> ...


Conte, hai anche ragione tu, ma ciò non toglie che la tipa sia una grande


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ao, piano con le parole
> Stronza a chi?
> 
> ::carneval::



Stai scherzando? fai dell'ironia su una cosa così seria? Non si deve qui, è un luogo di dolore! Un po' di rispetto.
:blank:

ma guarda te ste amanti della minchia che si credono tutte loro.
_Ciccia_, impara a stare al mondo!







(non ce la faccio. No.:rotfl::rotfl


p.s. Il Ciccia di Nausicaa è stato saccheggiato a mani basse, ti avverto.
Ora lo uso a manetta.


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la mia incondizionata ammirazione a questa donna che si gira a piacimento due coglioni come voi
> 
> vorrei stringerle la mano....



ma allora sei recidiva.



(non ce la faccio2)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma allora sei recidiva.
> 
> (non ce la faccio2)


Meglio che mi stordisca con  una canna


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Curiosità, da una parte. Morbosa necessità dall'altra. Necessità di cosa non lo so nemmeno io.



necessità di provare a capire, perchè lui. E non tu.
Perchè ti ha fatto sentire importante e unico. Perchè ti ha messo, o fatto credere, al primo posto e di essere meglio di lui.
Perchè la capivi. Perchè la tenevi fra le braccia e magari lei si faceva piccola.
E la sentivi tua.

Perchè tutte queste sensazioni e molte altre le hai ancora dentro. 
Semplicemente non ti capaciti del perchè, se era tutto così come lo sentivi, abbia scelto lui.
Che probabilmente ha sminuito ai tuoi occhi. E tu hai fatto il resto.

Averlo davanti, vederlo, speri ti dia qualche risposta. Speri di vedere in lui qualcosa che ti dica.
Ecco. Ecco perchè ha scelto lui. E non me.

Queste risposte non le avrai. Lo vedrai e ti accorgerai di essere a prescindere più di lui. Lo troverai bruttino, anche se assonmiglierà ad un dio greco.
Lo troverai troppo in carne, e non ha importanza se sono magari muscoli.

Insomma Firf.
Fai un esercizio di scrittura.
Scrivi un topic o una pagina del tuo nuovo blog ( si hai anche tu un blog) di come vorresti (non di come ti immagini nella realtà) che si svolgesse l'incontro.
Libera tutto, anche se volesse dire far finire il racconto con te che lo uccidi tra atroci tormenti e lei urlante
TI AMO FIIIIIIIIIIRRRFFFFFFFFFF.
FINISCILO IL BASTARDO!

Sono certa che dopo ti sentirai meglio e avrai buttato fuori un po' di acido.
Prova.
Se non provi non sai.
Magari non funziona ma magari si.
Anche poco sarebbe un bel traguardo no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? fai dell'ironia su una cosa così seria? Non si deve qui, è un luogo di dolore! Un po' di rispetto.
> :blank:
> 
> ma guarda te ste amanti della minchia che si credono tutte loro.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so: vuoi capire cosa c'è in lui che lo ha fatto preferire a te. Ma non puoi saperlo. In ogni coppia ci sono troppe cose incomprensibili perfino ai membri stessi! Capisco però la necessità morbosa. Guardalo, guardali e poi vattene.



madonna.
Paura.
Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.


CHANEL PRESTO!























:dito:


----------



## Zod (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> necessità di provare a capire, perchè lui. E non tu.
> Perchè ti ha fatto sentire importante e unico. Perchè ti ha messo, o fatto credere, al primo posto e di essere meglio di lui.
> Perchè la capivi. Perchè la tenevi fra le braccia e magari lei si faceva piccola.
> E la sentivi tua.
> ...


L'importante è che non gli misuri il pisello o potrebbe uscirne disperato.

Mah...sarà che sono amante della sintesi, ma io tutto questo tempo dietro a una storia finita non ce lo perderei.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante è che non gli misuri il pisello o potrebbe uscirne disperato.
> 
> Mah...sarà che sono amante della sintesi, ma io tutto questo tempo dietro a una storia finita non ce lo perderei.


Quella volta me la misi così...

Poverina stare con me la faceva sentire incredibilmente inferiore...ma siccome i suoi deliri di onnipotenza le impongono di sentirsi superiore...si è tirata su un uomo che fosse inferiore a lei no?


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante è che non gli misuri il pisello o potrebbe uscirne disperato.
> 
> Mah...sarà che sono amante della sintesi, ma io tutto questo tempo dietro a una storia finita non ce lo perderei.


ma tu non hai vent'anni.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna.
> Paura.
> Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


 Guarda che uso anche Chanel. Paurissima!


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu non hai vent'anni.


iange:




ld:


----------



## devastata (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu non hai vent'anni.



Proprio perchè ha 20anni dovrebbe buttarsi tutto dietro le spalle e pensare a vivere.

Con il piffero che io avrei perso notti e mesi d'inferno per un marito bastardo se fossi stata anche solo 40enne.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che uso anche Chanel. Paurissima!



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



*


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Proprio perchè ha 20anni dovrebbe buttarsi tutto dietro le spalle e pensare a vivere.
> 
> Con il piffero che io avrei perso notti e mesi d'inferno per un marito bastardo se fossi stata anche solo 40enne.


io a vent'anni non ci riuscivo. L'ho capito solo adesso, dopo tutte le esperienze emotive fatte, che avrei dovuto alzare le spalle e fare altro.
ma le devi vivere, perchè poi sai riconoscerle e quindi affrontarle _con il senno del poi_.


----------



## devastata (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io a vent'anni non ci riuscivo. L'ho capito solo adesso, dopo tutte le esperienze emotive fatte, che avrei dovuto alzare le spalle e fare altro.
> ma le devi vivere, perchè poi sai riconoscerle e quindi affrontarle _con il senno del poi_.


Io sono stata sprovveduta, non ci avevo mai pensato che avrei potuto trovarmi in questa situazione, mi ha fregato il fatto che lui aveva cosi tanti e gravi problemi diversi, che davo per scontato non avesse testa e tempo per una squallida storia extraconiugale. Invece è proprio per quello che ci si è trovato bene, riusciva a pensare ad altro.


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> necessità di provare a capire, perchè lui. E non tu.
> Perchè ti ha fatto sentire importante e unico. Perchè ti ha messo, o fatto credere, al primo posto e di essere meglio di lui.
> Perchè la capivi. Perchè la tenevi fra le braccia e magari lei si faceva piccola.
> E la sentivi tua.
> ...


Osservazioni più che condivisibili. Insieme alla sintesi di Brunetta, credo sia l'analisi più verosimile qui esposta.
Quando all'esperimento della scrittura... non ho bisogno di un blog per esternare quello che ho dentro. Ho degli strumenti molto più potenti e affilati - che, per discrezione, non citerò qui -. Ma ti ringrazio moltissimo per lo stimolo.


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io a vent'anni non ci riuscivo. L'ho capito solo adesso, dopo tutte le esperienze emotive fatte, che avrei dovuto alzare le spalle e fare altro.
> ma le devi vivere, perchè poi sai riconoscerle e quindi affrontarle _con il senno del poi_.


Il senno di poi... che benedizione. Io non sono ancora così fortunato.


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

In ogni caso ieri sera non l'ho incontrato. C'era solo lei... nulla di nuovo. Un piacevolissimo ignorarci per tre ore consecutive.


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Nel generale imbarazzo degli amici comuni, peraltro...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Nel generale imbarazzo degli amici comuni, peraltro...


Ricordati che si interpretano sempre i comportamenti degli altri.


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordati che si interpretano sempre i comportamenti degli altri.


Vero, verissimo. Ma alcune cose si prestano ad una sola interpretazione, benché filtrata dalla propria sensibilità. E ti assicuro che quando si sta chiaccherando tutti insieme si respira un'aria di tensione impalpabile ma presentissima. Molto più accentuata sui volti degli amici comuni che sanno, com'è ovvio. Non è particolarmente piacevole, te l'assicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Vero, verissimo. Ma alcune cose si prestano ad una sola interpretazione, benché filtrata dalla propria sensibilità. E ti assicuro che quando si sta chiaccherando tutti insieme si respira un'aria di tensione impalpabile ma presentissima. Molto più accentuata sui volti degli amici comuni che sanno, com'è ovvio. Non è particolarmente piacevole, te l'assicuro.


Provato. Ma dipende anche da te. Purtroppo o per fortuna gli altri hanno altro a cui pensare.


----------



## mary80 (25 Luglio 2013)

Frif tesoro,smettila una buona volta di guardare quel film in cui eravate innamorati,soli nel mondo,circondati dalle bollicine rosa.NON È MAI,MAI,MAI STATA TUA!Semmai era SUA.


----------



## Frif (26 Luglio 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Frif tesoro,smettila una buona volta di guardare quel film in cui eravate innamorati,soli nel mondo,circondati dalle bollicine rosa.NON È MAI,MAI,MAI STATA TUA!Semmai era SUA.


Mi ci devo ancora abituare. Ma sono sulla buona strada, non temere.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

*Ecco.*

Ieri sera li ho visti insieme. Finalmente, peraltro. è stato piuttosto strano, lo confesso; non come me lo aspettavo, insomma. 
Lei si comportava in maniera inedita: solitamente, in questi ultimi mesi a me era deputata l'ostentata indifferenza nei suoi confronti, volta ad evitare il suo continuo cercarmi (sguardi, comportamenti...). Ieri sera invece è stata tanto distante quanto non l'avevo mai esperito; giustificatamente in ogni caso. Lui invece non mi ha neanche guardato - e io non ho guardato lui, se non all'inizio -, pur sapendo chi fossi. Ci siamo forse scambiati uno sguardo per mezzo secondo, prima che lui lo distogliesse con rapidità.
La cosa strana è che li ho visti insieme, abbracciati, li ho visti baciarsi. E non mi ha fatto alcun effetto sul momento. Come se il mio cervello stesse censurando una parte della mia vista. Non sono stato male.
Fino alla notte. 
Sono andato via piuttosto sollevato, stupito dalla mia resistenza. L'unica cosa che mi ha infastidito è stato il comportamento degli amici comuni che mi hanno evitato tutta la sera, come se fossi un lebbroso. Questa è davvero ipocrisia. La notte invece è stata terribile; come se il mio cervello avesse deciso di accumulare e rimandare il dolore in sede privata. Li ho sognati a ripetizione e mi sono svegliato con un sapore amaro in bocca e un forte disgusto... come se avessi ricevuto dolorosissime badilate nello stomaco.
Ora dovrò gestire anche questo.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ieri sera li ho visti insieme. Finalmente, peraltro. è stato piuttosto strano, lo confesso; non come me lo aspettavo, insomma.
> Lei si comportava in maniera inedita: solitamente, in questi ultimi mesi a me era deputata l'ostentata indifferenza nei suoi confronti, volta ad evitare il suo continuo cercarmi (sguardi, comportamenti...). Ieri sera invece è stata tanto distante quanto non l'avevo mai esperito; giustificatamente in ogni caso. Lui invece non mi ha neanche guardato - e io non ho guardato lui, se non all'inizio -, pur sapendo chi fossi. Ci siamo forse scambiati uno sguardo per mezzo secondo, prima che lui lo distogliesse con rapidità.
> La cosa strana è che li ho visti insieme, abbracciati, li ho visti baciarsi. E non mi ha fatto alcun effetto sul momento. Come se il mio cervello stesse censurando una parte della mia vista. Non sono stato male.
> Fino alla notte.
> ...



ce la puoi fare, ci vuole tempo, era inevitabile che la botta non la accusassi subito...


----------



## viola di mare (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ieri sera li ho visti insieme. Finalmente, peraltro. è stato piuttosto strano, lo confesso; non come me lo aspettavo, insomma.
> Lei si comportava in maniera inedita: solitamente, in questi ultimi mesi a me era deputata l'ostentata indifferenza nei suoi confronti, volta ad evitare il suo continuo cercarmi (sguardi, comportamenti...). Ieri sera invece è stata tanto distante quanto non l'avevo mai esperito; giustificatamente in ogni caso. Lui invece non mi ha neanche guardato - e io non ho guardato lui, se non all'inizio -, pur sapendo chi fossi. Ci siamo forse scambiati uno sguardo per mezzo secondo, prima che lui lo distogliesse con rapidità.
> La cosa strana è che li ho visti insieme, abbracciati, li ho visti baciarsi. E non mi ha fatto alcun effetto sul momento. Come se il mio cervello stesse censurando una parte della mia vista. Non sono stato male.
> Fino alla notte.
> ...



vedi?

e mi dispiace veramente tanto, credimi...

dovevi goderti la serata, le serate 

e non pensare agli amici comuni, anche loro avranno dovuto comunque scegliere come comportarsi e non erano tenuti a farlo.

vai avanti, che te ne fai di una così?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vedi?
> 
> e mi dispiace veramente tanto, credimi...
> 
> ...


nulla, assolutamente, non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vedi?
> 
> e mi dispiace veramente tanto, credimi...
> 
> ...


Beh... in realtà ti farà piacere sentire che la serata me la sono goduta eccome. Mi sono proprio divertito... ho scambiato due chiacchere con altri amici, mi sono divertito. Il problema è stato il dopo. Come un'ondata incontrollabile di inconscio a manifestarsi nel mio cervello.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla, assolutamente, non se ne fa nulla.


Questo devo ancora capirlo.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Questo devo ancora capirlo.


Lo capirai, ci vuole tempo.
non puoi pretendere che tutto sparisca all'istante, però ricordati che tutto quello che non uccide fortifica, e tu sicuramente ne uscirai più forte


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo capirai, ci vuole tempo.
> non puoi pretendere che tutto sparisca all'istante, però ricordati che tutto quello che non uccide fortifica, e tu sicuramente ne uscirai più forte


Vero. Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato - e che sto ancora imparando - è la pazienza.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Vero. Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato - e che sto ancora imparando - è la pazienza.


:up:
devi metterci anche del tuo ovviamente!
però datti tempo e cerca di non forzare le cose


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Beh... in realtà ti farà piacere sentire che la serata me la sono goduta eccome. Mi sono proprio divertito... ho scambiato due chiacchere con altri amici, mi sono divertito. Il problema è stato il dopo. Come un'ondata incontrollabile di inconscio a manifestarsi nel mio cervello.


Vedi che le cose non vanno sempre come ti aspetti? E a volte meglio?:up:


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che le cose non vanno sempre come ti aspetti? E a volte meglio?:up:


Vero... ma non ti dico come mi sono svegliato stamattina...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Vero... ma non ti dico come mi sono svegliato stamattina...


Tutte la fantasie e i ragionamenti e i sentimenti poi vengono fuori. L'esperienza deve farti sentire più forte e sicuro per successive situazioni e questo migliorerà i risvegli


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

@Firf

Conosco questo meccanismo. E' la difesa dei forti che dentro sono di burro. Hai voluto metterti alla prova, volevi vincere in realtà solo con te stesso, dimostrarti che eri capace di essere superiore alle emozioni, di saperle non solo controllare, ma gestire. Per questo hai ottimamente mentito durante tutta la serata. Per fortuna (sottolineo, per fortuna), la rabbia, l'offesa, la disperazione, sono uscite stanotte e stamane. Sei ancora umano, Firf, sei ancora umano...:smile:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte la fantasie e i ragionamenti e i sentimenti poi vengono fuori. L'esperienza deve farti sentire più forte e sicuro per successive situazioni e questo migliorerà i risvegli





Fantastica ha detto:


> @Firf
> 
> Conosco questo meccanismo. E' la difesa dei forti che dentro sono di burro. Hai voluto metterti alla prova, volevi vincere in realtà solo con te stesso, dimostrarti che eri capace di essere superiore alle emozioni, di saperle non solo controllare, ma gestire. Per questo hai ottimamente mentito durante tutta la serata. Per fortuna (sottolineo, per fortuna), la rabbia, l'offesa, la disperazione, sono uscite stanotte e stamane. Sei ancora umano, Firf, sei ancora umano...:smile:


:up:


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte la fantasie e i ragionamenti e i sentimenti poi vengono fuori. L'esperienza deve farti sentire più forte e sicuro per successive situazioni e questo migliorerà i risvegli


Lo spero. Tra l'altro, ripeto, non è stato un processo cosciente. Non ci ho rimuginato sopra volontariamente... li ho proprio sognati.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Firf
> 
> Conosco questo meccanismo. E' la difesa dei forti che dentro sono di burro. Hai voluto metterti alla prova, volevi vincere in realtà solo con te stesso, dimostrarti che eri capace di essere superiore alle emozioni, di saperle non solo controllare, ma gestire. Per questo hai ottimamente mentito durante tutta la serata. Per fortuna (sottolineo, per fortuna), la rabbia, l'offesa, la disperazione, sono uscite stanotte e stamane. Sei ancora umano, Firf, sei ancora umano...:smile:


Lo so. E soffro molto... La cosa strana davvero è che vederli insieme non mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto del pensarli - o sognarli - insieme. Se questa è umanità, allora ben venga. Ma che finisca presto.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lo so. E soffro molto... La cosa strana davvero è che vederli insieme non mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto del pensarli - o sognarli - insieme. Se questa è umanità, allora ben venga. Ma che finisca presto.


L'uomo è un animale visivo. Non lo dico io, lo dice questi signore qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamberto_Maffei.
Anche il mio maestro Roland Barthes lo dice così bene in un libro che ti consiglio, perché è terapeutico
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frammenti_di_un_discorso_amoroso


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Lo so. E soffro molto... La cosa strana davvero è che vederli insieme non mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto del pensarli - o sognarli - insieme. Se questa è umanità, allora ben venga. Ma che finisca presto.


Le situazioni spiacevoli, così come quelle piacevoli, hanno risonanze diverse dalle aspettative. Pensa alle aspettative per il Natale, da piccoli, o per una festa o un incontro o per "la prima volta"; spesso poi c'è una delusione, se le aspettative erano grandiose, o la sorpresa, se le aspettative erano tragiche. Nel sogno "completi" quello che ti eri immaginato. Succede anche per un lutto. Stai male ma a volte non come ti aspettavi. Autodifesa? Limite umano? Sovrastima delle proprie reazioni emotive? Il fatto è che così avviene. Dopo risogni la morte o il funerale più volte, fino ad aver "espulso" tutto.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'uomo è un animale visivo. Non lo dico io, lo dice questi signore qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamberto_Maffei.
> Anche il mio maestro Roland Barthes lo dice così bene in un libro che ti consiglio, perché è terapeutico
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frammenti_di_un_discorso_amoroso


Geniale Barthes. L'ho sempre apprezzato. Grazie dello stimolo.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le situazioni spiacevoli, così come quelle piacevoli, hanno risonanze diverse dalle aspettative. Pensa alle aspettative per il Natale, da piccoli, o per una festa o un incontro o per "la prima volta"; spesso poi c'è una delusione, se le aspettative erano grandiose, o la sorpresa, se le aspettative erano tragiche. Nel sogno "completi" quello che ti eri immaginato. Succede anche per un lutto. Stai male ma a volte non come ti aspettavi. Autodifesa? Limite umano? Sovrastima delle proprie reazioni emotive? Il fatto è che così avviene. Dopo risogni la morte o il funerale più volte, fino ad aver "espulso" tutto.


Con tutta probabilità hai ragione, e condivido la tua analisi. In ogni caso, nei prossimi giorni, ci sarà occasione di testare ancora la mia resistenza, visto che ci incontreremo sicuramente di nuovo. Ieri sera sono stato "graziato" dal luogo ampio e dalla folla di gente... ma ci vedremo nel weekend (sicuramente) in un contesto molto più ristretto. E lì sarà molto più complicato evitarsi.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Con tutta probabilità hai ragione, e condivido la tua analisi. In ogni caso, nei prossimi giorni, ci sarà occasione di testare ancora la mia resistenza, visto che ci incontreremo sicuramente di nuovo. Ieri sera sono stato "graziato" dal luogo ampio e dalla folla di gente... ma ci vedremo nel weekend (sicuramente) in un contesto molto più ristretto. E lì sarà molto più complicato evitarsi.




ma stai facendo un corso di sadomasochismo o cosa?


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma stai facendo un corso di sadomasochismo o cosa?


No: sto rispettando me stesso imponendomi di non farmi condizionare... Limitare me stesso e il mio tempo libero per loro mi farebbe sentire peggio.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> No: sto rispettando me stesso imponendomi di non farmi condizionare... Limitare me stesso e il mio tempo libero per loro mi farebbe sentire peggio.



ok ragazzo, hai ragione. ma fallo a piccole dosi è...cioè se poi devi stare male intere nottate cerca di non incontrarla troppo spesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> No: sto rispettando me stesso imponendomi di non farmi condizionare... Limitare me stesso e il mio tempo libero per loro mi farebbe sentire peggio.


Invece ti stai facendo condizionare dalla tua stessa imposizione.
La teoria del significato dolore è: se ti fa male, smetti di farlo.
Il dolore serve ad avvisarci affinchè evitiamo una cosa.
Il dolore non fortifica... è l'intelligenza sviluppata nell'evitarlo che ci rende più forti.
poi... tutta 'sta cosa secondo me è una supercazzola per continuare a vederla.
E questa non è cosa buona.
Non è che puoi continuare a darti martellate sulle gengive e gioire quando manchi il bersaglio, no?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece ti stai facendo condizionare dalla tua stessa imposizione.
> La teoria del significato dolore è: se ti fa male, smetti di farlo.
> *Il dolore serve ad avvisarci affinchè evitiamo una cosa.
> Il dolore non fortifica... è l'intelligenza sviluppata nell'evitarlo che ci rende più forti.*
> ...


:up:


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece ti stai facendo condizionare dalla tua stessa imposizione.
> La teoria del significato dolore è: se ti fa male, smetti di farlo.
> Il dolore serve ad avvisarci affinchè evitiamo una cosa.
> Il dolore non fortifica... è l'intelligenza sviluppata nell'evitarlo che ci rende più forti.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo sulla teoria del dolore.

E il discorso è meno complesso di quanto tu creda. 
Ho una passione; una passione molto forte che mi aiuta a star bene. Ho avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di condividerla con lei. E da questa passione sono dipendente, perché mi regala una simbiosi salvifica, mi permette di mantenere un certo equilibrio e mi da modo di stringere relazioni, di mantenerle e, banalmente, di divertirmi. è una cosa a cui non voglio rinunciare, nemmeno per lei. Quando frequento questi eventi sto bene, quando non c'è lei. E, ti dirò di più, se riesco a dominarmi e non è una serata psicologicamente buia, riesco a divertirmi anche quando c'è. Perciò ho intenzione di continuare a far quello che faccio, indipendentemente dalla sua presenza.
Oltretutto, avendo troncato tutti i contatti, non ho neanche modo di sapere dove sia e quando c'è - esclusi gli eventi davvero importanti ai quali siamo presenti sempre entrambi (come quelli che ci saranno questo weekend) - perciò non posso nemmeno gestirmi logisticamente, sotto questo punto di vista. Per il primo mese dopo la nostra separazione avevo adottato la tecnica della fuga: arrivavo, la vedevo, me ne andavo - e mangiavo rabbia, perché, continuo a ripeterlo, sono io la parte lesa; non dovrei essere io a farmi da parte. - Poi mi sono detto basta. E ora riesco a condividere uno spazio con lei, ignorandola chiaramente. E così voglio continuare, fino a che non mi passerà del tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla teoria del dolore.
> 
> E il discorso è meno complesso di quanto tu creda.
> Ho una passione; una passione molto forte che mi aiuta a star bene. Ho avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di condividerla con lei. E da questa passione sono dipendente, perché mi regala una simbiosi salvifica, mi permette di mantenere un certo equilibrio e mi da modo di stringere relazioni, di mantenerle e, banalmente, di divertirmi. è una cosa a cui non voglio rinunciare, nemmeno per lei. Quando frequento questi eventi sto bene, quando non c'è lei. E, ti dirò di più, se riesco a dominarmi e non è una serata psicologicamente buia, riesco a divertirmi anche quando c'è. Perciò ho intenzione di continuare a far quello che faccio, indipendentemente dalla sua presenza.
> Oltretutto, avendo troncato tutti i contatti, non ho neanche modo di sapere dove sia e quando c'è - esclusi gli eventi davvero importanti ai quali siamo presenti sempre entrambi (come quelli che ci saranno questo weekend) - perciò non posso nemmeno gestirmi logisticamente, sotto questo punto di vista. Per il primo mese dopo la nostra separazione avevo adottato la tecnica della fuga: arrivavo, la vedevo, me ne andavo - e mangiavo rabbia, perché, continuo a ripeterlo, sono io la parte lesa; non dovrei essere io a farmi da parte. - Poi mi sono detto basta. E ora riesco a condividere uno spazio con lei, ignorandola chiaramente. E così voglio continuare, fino a che non mi passerà del tutto.


Insomma hai voluto solo mettere alla prova te stesso no?
Una prova di forza con te stesso
Novello Muscio Scevola...

Credimi nipotino
Il vero potere 
sta nell'esautorare chi si bea di aver potere su di noi.

Ho scoperto che certe donne
ci godono da matti ad avere un potere su di noi.

Ma se tu arrivi a quella atarassia 
in cui scopri che lei non può più nuocerti in alcun modo
sai che te la sei tolta dalla testa.

E FINALMENTE

Puoi goderti con serenità l'altrui presenza femminile nella tua vita
A qualsiasi livello.

Quello che poi ci rimane non è tanto il fatto che ci manca o meno
Quanto la consapevolezza di aver sprecato quel tempo con loro.


----------



## Frif (29 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma hai voluto solo mettere alla prova te stesso no?
> Una prova di forza con te stesso
> Novello Muscio Scevola...
> 
> ...


Caro zio Conte, ne hai passate tante tu, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Caro zio Conte, ne hai passate tante tu, eh?


Di donne?
Troppe...

Se invece intendi vicende...sai...frif...mi ritengo un uomo molto fortunato...

Perchè dove ha abbondato la disgrassia...ha abbondato la grazia...

ma la mia fortuna è dovuta ad un animo audacissimo...

Mi è sempre accaduto questo...
Io sono lì che piango perchè una femmina ha beccato come una gallina il mio cuore...
Ed ecco che ne arriva un'altra e mi dice...

Ma perchè ti intestardisci vieppiù con questa qui...guarda un pochino anche me no?

Oddio Conte...magari ai tuoi occhi non sono una dea come vedi quell'altra...però ho anch'io la mia patata come le altre...

E mi dico...ah guardando bene...guarda qui...ma si dei...bando ai dispiaceri diamoci ai piaceri...

E nella mia infinita codardia...
Ho preferito annegare con i piaceri i dispiaceri della vita...

E vorrei sulla mia tomba questo epitaffio:
Casso se si è goduto la vita sto cafone!

E invece eccomi qui a combattere a fianco a fianco di tradita gente che come unica occupazione della loro esistenza ha quella di soffrire per chi li ha traditi o abbandonati.

Sai Frif...una delle pagine che più mi ha colpito del Vangelo è quella in cui si parla di una parabola in cui un nobile diede un pranzo..ma gli invitati lo snobbarono...al chè mandò i suoi servi in giro per la città a raccogliere tutte le persone meno considerate...pur di avere il suo bel pranzo pieno di invitati...

E la mia gioia è stata grande...
Sempre le persone che ho meno considerato in vita mia, poi mi hanno lasciato stupefatto con la grandezza del loro animo...chi avrebbe mai detto per esempio che sotto quella buccia coriacea...ci fosse una patata del genere...capisci?

Al che ho implementato le mie fortune affinando il mio sguardo...


----------



## Frif (30 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di donne?
> Troppe...
> 
> Se invece intendi vicende...sai...frif...mi ritengo un uomo molto fortunato...
> ...


Capisco bene la tua posizione, zio Conte.
Solo, evidentemente, non sono così fortunato.

E pare altresì che il controllo dei miei pensieri non sia così affinato. Ho provato ad andare con un'altra persona durante questo periodo di degenza. Sul più bello la mia psicologia ha avuto la meglio sul mio corpo e mi ha tristemente comunicato che la mia condizione non era pertinente alla situazione in cui mi trovavo. A ciò ho trovato due piacevoli soluzioni: alcool e canapa. Ma non è certo un connubio salutare. Non ho però ancora capito se tali comportamenti da parte della mia persona siano di natura esogena - e perciò giustificati - oppure di natura endogena - e perciò predeterminati da un autocondizionamento controproducente, da una censura intrinseca della quale mi devo liberare -. La realtà è che lei è spesso nei miei pensieri; non come prima, certo. Sto faticosamente facendo dei passi avanti che ogni giorno mi danno una piccola soddisfazione in più (nell'ambito dello studio, nell'ambito lavorativo e nello sport) ma sembra che la strada sia ancora lunga. Vederla poi a cadenza settimanale e, a maggior ragione, vederla con lui, non aiuta di certo. Ma di nuovo si torna al discorso precedente e alla limitazione degli spazi personali che voglio in tutti i modi evitare. O mi capita qualche bella donzella che mi fa perdere la testa... oppure c'è molto ancora da lavorare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Capisco bene la tua posizione, zio Conte.
> Solo, evidentemente, non sono così fortunato.
> 
> E pare altresì che il controllo dei miei pensieri non sia così affinato. Ho provato ad andare con un'altra persona durante questo periodo di degenza. Sul più bello la mia psicologia ha avuto la meglio sul mio corpo e mi ha tristemente comunicato che la mia condizione non era pertinente alla situazione in cui mi trovavo. A ciò ho trovato *due piacevoli soluzioni: alcool e canapa*. Ma non è certo un connubio salutare. Non ho però ancora capito se tali comportamenti da parte della mia persona siano di natura esogena - e perciò giustificati - oppure di natura endogena - e perciò predeterminati da un autocondizionamento controproducente, da una censura intrinseca della quale mi devo liberare -. La realtà è che lei è spesso nei miei pensieri; non come prima, certo. Sto faticosamente facendo dei passi avanti che ogni giorno mi danno una piccola soddisfazione in più (nell'ambito dello studio, nell'ambito lavorativo e nello sport) ma sembra che la strada sia ancora lunga. Vederla poi a cadenza settimanale e, a maggior ragione, vederla con lui, non aiuta di certo. Ma di nuovo si torna al discorso precedente e alla limitazione degli spazi personali che voglio in tutti i modi evitare. O mi capita qualche bella donzella che mi fa perdere la testa... oppure c'è molto ancora da lavorare.


Meglio andare in discoteca e scoparti la prima che ci sta (con profilattico).


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio andare in discoteca e scoparti la prima che ci sta (con profilattico).


:up:


----------



## Frif (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio andare in discoteca e scoparti la prima che ci sta (con profilattico).


Non sono proprio il tipo da discoteca, temo. Pesco in mari un pochettino più ostici.  E poi non sopporto gli ambienti dove non si può conversare.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non sono proprio il tipo da discoteca, temo. Pesco in mari un pochettino più ostici.  E poi non sopporto gli ambienti dove non si può conversare.


Ma che squallidi rimedi...
Sai che ti ci vorrebbe?
Il servizio militare immaginando che ti stai arruolando nella legione straniera per dimenticare...
Fa fico eh?

Vedi io capisco che tu continui a far rivivere lei nella tua mente...

Leggi lui Catullo!
Miser Catulle...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non sono proprio il tipo da discoteca, temo. Pesco in mari un pochettino più ostici.  E poi non sopporto gli ambienti dove non si può conversare.


Non fare l'intellettuale se poi ti fai di alcol e canne.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare l'intellettuale se poi ti fai di alcol e canne.


Ma cosa dici su...
Essere intellettuali non è frequentare la magistrali sai?
La storia della letteratura è piena di grandi scrittori che...

Per esempio Henry Miller...

Comunque mettetela via...non andrà in discoteca...

Lui è il mio nipote.
O una donna ha certe doti o lui non ne è attratto...capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E adesso è nella fase del diniego esistenziale...

Se entra in una discoteca potrebbe esordire con...salve sfigati!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Non sono proprio il tipo da discoteca, temo. Pesco in mari un pochettino più ostici.  E poi non sopporto gli ambienti dove non si può conversare.


Come ti capisco, ahimé. Ahinoi. Ma non scrivere "pochettino" dai. E' pretesco e nauseante. 
Leggi Barthes, rimugina la tua ferita d'amore, straziati senza alcool e cannbis, non ne hai bisogno, c'è già il mood giusto per... scrivere! L'arte nasce dalle sofferenza.

P.S. per questo il Conte non può essere un artista completo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ti capisco, ahimé. Ahinoi. Ma non scrivere "pochettino" dai. E' pretesco e nauseante.
> Leggi Barthes, rimugina la tua ferita d'amore, straziati senza alcool e cannbis, non ne hai bisogno, c'è già il mood giusto per... scrivere! L'arte nasce dalle sofferenza.
> 
> P.S. per questo il Conte non può essere un artista completo


Ma quando avevo l'età di frif suonavo sta roba qua...

Ascolta...che roba...come l'amore si trasforma in...

[video=youtube;wTpeMgEs0CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTpeMgEs0CU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ti capisco, ahimé. Ahinoi. Ma non scrivere "pochettino" dai. E' pretesco e nauseante.
> Leggi Barthes, rimugina la tua ferita d'amore, straziati senza alcool e cannbis, non ne hai bisogno, c'è già il mood giusto per... scrivere! L'arte nasce dalle sofferenza.
> 
> P.S. per questo il Conte non può essere un artista completo


Ecco la musica giusta per Frif...Berlioz e la sua sinfonia fantastica...
Ma se guardo la mia vita posso dire che essa è stata tutta contemplazione di misteri!
I misteri del rosario no? 5 gaudiosi, 5 dolorosi, 5 gloriosi!
Ma ecco che io dopo aver meditato i 5 dolorosi...anzichè rincorrere la gloria futura..mi sono buttato sui 5 misteri goduriosi! Dove San Giovese...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl:

Alla fine del quinto mistero doloros....non vado a incontrarti Lothar?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:

[video=youtube;hi-44UUugWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi-44UUugWg[/video]

Cioè per esempio finalmente sono andato con la tebastra a pranzo...quello si che era un incontro tanto atteso per me...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un incontro al vertice...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando avevo l'età di frif suonavo sta roba qua...
> 
> Ascolta...che roba...come l'amore si trasforma in...


Bravo, ma eseguivi, no? Anche se certo, anche, interpretavi, e c'è dell'arte in ciò. La mia top chopiniana è però *questa*, ma non esattamente: Michelangeli l'ha suonata meglio ancora da più anziano

[video=youtube;jKWkCKdDGVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKWkCKdDGVs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bravo, ma eseguivi, no? Anche se certo, anche, interpretavi, e ce dell'arte in ciò. La mia top chopiniana è però *questa*
> 
> [video=youtube;jKWkCKdDGVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKWkCKdDGVs[/video]


Mah l'ho letta qualche anno dopo...ma non mi piaceva tanto...
Del resto l'incontro tanto atteso è la morte...è Michelangeli lo sapeva qui!

[video=youtube;bnWa6tyaG8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnWa6tyaG8A[/video]

Mai nella sua vita Cirano suonò così.
Il canto del cigno.


----------



## Frif (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare l'intellettuale se poi ti fai di alcol e canne.


Un intellettuale non può farsi di alcool e canne? E io sono faccio l'intellettuale, mio malgrado lo sono.
Una valutazione totalmente scevra di presunzione, beninteso.


----------



## Frif (30 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su...
> Essere intellettuali non è frequentare la magistrali sai?
> La storia della letteratura è piena di grandi scrittori che...
> 
> ...


Perfetta analisi, zio.


----------



## Frif (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ti capisco, ahimé. Ahinoi. Ma non scrivere "pochettino" dai. E' pretesco e nauseante.
> Leggi Barthes, rimugina la tua ferita d'amore, straziati senza alcool e cannbis, non ne hai bisogno, c'è già il mood giusto per... scrivere! L'arte nasce dalle sofferenza.
> 
> P.S. per questo il Conte non può essere un artista completo


Sullo scrivere potrei rivelarti sorprese interessanti. Ma devo essere discreto, in questa sede. E ora lo zio Conte sogghigna di sicuro...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Un intellettuale non può farsi di alcool e canne? E io sono faccio l'intellettuale, mio malgrado lo sono.
> Una valutazione totalmente scevra di presunzione, beninteso.


Che fastidio.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

però un intellettuale dovrebbe conoscere la differenza fra alcool e alcol


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Un intellettuale non può farsi di alcool e canne? E io sono faccio l'intellettuale, mio malgrado lo sono.
> Una valutazione totalmente scevra di presunzione, beninteso.


Hai capito benissimo. Se per reggere una situazione e simulare indifferenza devi usare sostanze è meglio accettare di essere meno imperturbabile e magari andare, appunto, in discoteca invece di macerarti. Fare l'intellettuale, ovvero il presuntuoso che vuole donne di livello e poi farti trattare così da un'altra pseudo intellettuale è solo segno di spocchia.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Meglio andare in discoteca e scoparti la prima che ci sta (con profilattico)*.


Si, come no ! Mai riuscito a "cuccare" neppure la più brutta del locale ai miei tempi :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, come no ! Mai riuscito a "cuccare" neppure la più brutta del locale ai miei tempi :mrgreen::rotfl:


 Provarci già distrae :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sullo scrivere potrei rivelarti sorprese interessanti. Ma devo essere discreto, in questa sede. E ora lo zio Conte sogghigna di sicuro...


SI la discrezione è d'uopo.
Sai io iniziai al liceo con I Capitoli, L'assurda commedia, e il liber caotulli.

Continuai all'università con memorie di un vecchio porco.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo. Se per reggere una situazione e simulare indifferenza devi usare sostanze è meglio accettare di essere meno imperturbabile e magari andare, appunto, in discoteca invece di macerarti. Fare l'intellettuale, ovvero il presuntuoso che vuole donne di livello e poi farti trattare così da un'altra pseudo intellettuale è solo segno di spocchia.


Ma sei scarsa a locali?
Sai quanti giovini non amano le discoteche?

Poi essù la disco è roba anni 70 o 80...

Ora i giovani sono differenti sai?

Il livello delle donne lo stabiliamo noi!

Noi vedi siamo uomini che cerchiamo di baciare una donna per il semplice fatto che la troviamo irresistibile.
Cerchiamo di baciarla perchè questa è l'unica via che ha lei per poter entrare nel nostro cuore.
Nel momento che lei accosente e si scioglie ai nostri baci noi le apriamo le porte del nostro cuore.

Ma per fortuna, per uomini come noi, almeno lì80% dell'universo femminile ci è indifferente e anzi se si avvicina troppo a noi fuggiamo per il fastidio.

Credimi Brunetta il tuo consiglio di andare a farsi una così tanto per fare...è la cosa che noi aborriamo di più.

Siamo uomini che non facciamo nulla tanto per fare.

In altre parole noi abbiamo bisogno che una donna produca delle idealità in noi...così come spiega egregiamente Kiergegaard nel diario del seduttore.

Ed è questa produzione di idealità che noi troviamo sparsa dalla notte dei tempi nelle grandi opere letterarie che noi amiamo. Eccoci così novelli Dante con la nostra Beatrice, novelli Petrarchi con la nostra Laura...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Non ci interessa molto Riccardo Schicchi e le sue Moane...

Siamo come la musica di Puccini per capirci...ogni opera di Puccini è un grandioso atto d'amore verso le donne che abbiamo amato...

Siamo D'Annunzio con la Duse, Liszt con la D'Agoult...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E' fondamentale che per noi una donna ci si pari davanti come qualcuno e non qualcosa.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Un intellettuale non può farsi di alcool e canne? E io sono faccio l'intellettuale, mio malgrado lo sono.
> Una valutazione totalmente scevra di presunzione, beninteso.



ho capito
hai gli occhiali


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito
> hai gli occhiali


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

ma qual è questa passione ricca di eventi, ai quali partecipate?


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fastidio.


Infastidisciti pure. Di certo non sarò io ad impedirtelo.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però un intellettuale dovrebbe conoscere la differenza fra alcool e alcol


A livello terminologico la differenza è pressoché inesistente... ma non sono certo un esperto di semantica, né di etimologia.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo. Se per reggere una situazione e simulare indifferenza devi usare sostanze è meglio accettare di essere meno imperturbabile e magari andare, appunto, in discoteca invece di macerarti. Fare l'intellettuale, ovvero il presuntuoso che vuole donne di livello e poi farti trattare così da un'altra pseudo intellettuale è solo segno di spocchia.


Di spocchia ce n'è poca, te l'assicuro. E lei non ha mai brillato per intelligenza...  Quanto alla tua valutazione sulle sostanze; non posso che darti ragione. Ma è un gradino che mi sento di fare, perché funziona discretamente bene come facilitante.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Infastidisciti pure. Di certo non sarò io ad impedirtelo.


Ma tu saresti un intellettuale per quale ragione esattamente?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

cazzarola mi sa che hai ragione,del resto io  mica sono un'intrellettuale:mrgreen:





Frif ha detto:


> A l*ivello terminologico la differenza è pressoché inesistente...* ma non sono certo un esperto di semantica, né di etimologia.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei scarsa a locali?
> Sai quanti giovini non amano le discoteche?
> 
> Poi essù la disco è roba anni 70 o 80...
> ...


Sottoscrivo lo zio. E aggiungo: non si tratta poi solo ed esclusivamente di quoziente intellettivo - se c'è ed è elevato tanto meglio - ma di un insieme di componenti che, tutte insieme, rendono la persona appetibile.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu saresti un intellettuale per quale ragione esattamente?


Per una questione rigorosamente matematica: circa l'80% della mia giornata è dedicata allo studio e all'affinare le miei capacità argomentative, sia a livello formale che contenutistico. E tutto ciò mi piace. Mi piacerebbe altresì proseguire nella carriera accademica con un dottorato, nel prossimo futuro. Perciò mi etichetto in tale maniera. Ma se preferisci puoi semplicemente definirmi ligio allo studio o appassionato di conoscenza.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito
> hai gli occhiali


Ahahahahah! Mi spiace deluderti ma no. Non li ho!


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma qual è questa passione ricca di eventi, ai quali partecipate?


Preferirei rimanere sul generico e non chiarirlo. Se proprio non riesci a frenare la tua curiosità ti scrivo in mp.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Per una questione rigorosamente matematica: circa l'80% della mia giornata è dedicata allo studio e all'affinare le miei capacità argomentative, sia a livello formale che contenutistico. E tutto ciò mi piace. Mi piacerebbe altresì proseguire nella carriera accademica con un dottorato, nel prossimo futuro. Perciò mi etichetto in tale maniera. Ma se preferisci puoi semplicemente definirmi ligio allo studio o appassionato di conoscenza.


Dicesi secchione, in genere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> *Di spocchia ce n'è poca, te l'assicuro. E lei non ha mai brillato per intelligenza...*


ehm...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicesi secchione, in genere.


Se preferisci accetto l'epiteto volentieri.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Se preferisci accetto l'epiteto volentieri.


Non è che preferisco, è proprio così.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Per una questione rigorosamente matematica: circa l'80% della mia giornata è dedicata allo studio e all'affinare le miei capacità argomentative, sia a livello formale che contenutistico. E tutto ciò mi piace. Mi piacerebbe altresì proseguire nella carriera accademica con un dottorato, nel prossimo futuro. Perciò mi etichetto in tale maniera. Ma se preferisci puoi semplicemente definirmi ligio allo studio o appassionato di conoscenza.


z<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzma è il nipote del conte? 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> z<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Sì... è probabile che la gran parte delle donne che frequento reagisca come te...


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che preferisco, è proprio così.


Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Grazie.


Ci mancherebbe, piacere mio.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, piacere mio.


Mio no di certo. Ma fai pure, se ti fa sentire meglio.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Per una questione rigorosamente matematica: circa l'80% della mia giornata è dedicata allo studio e all'affinare le miei capacità argomentative, sia a livello formale che contenutistico. E tutto ciò mi piace. Mi piacerebbe altresì proseguire nella carriera accademica con un dottorato, nel prossimo futuro. Perciò mi etichetto in tale maniera. Ma se preferisci puoi semplicemente definirmi ligio allo studio o appassionato di conoscenza.



marco tullio c.
ars oratoria

beccato?:mrgreen:


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> marco tullio c.
> ars oratoria
> 
> beccato?:mrgreen:


 Quasi...


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Di spocchia ce n'è poca, te l'assicuro. E* lei non ha mai brillato per intelligenza*...  Quanto alla tua valutazione sulle sostanze; non posso che darti ragione. Ma è un gradino che mi sento di fare, perché funziona discretamente bene come facilitante.



ahi ahi ahi...

questo è tirarsi una zappa sui piedi


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Quasi...



ma fanno eventi sulla retorica etc.?
o non c'entra un tubo?


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi...
> 
> questo è tirarsi una zappa sui piedi


No, in realtà. L'intelligenza è solo un corroborante dell'interesse. In una persona c'è ben altro che la rende meritevole di considerazione. Ho avuto modo di conoscere persone tanto intelligenti quanto ottuse e disprezzabili, e persone molto limitate a livello intellettivo eppure aperte, disponibili e zelanti nell'ambito conoscitivo. Io stesso non brillo per intelligenza: eppure sono molto preparato dal punto di vista contenutistico e argomentativo, e ottengo ottimi risultati dal punto di vista accademico. Lei, come tanti - e come me - è perfettamente nella media.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Mio no di certo. Ma fai pure, se ti fa sentire meglio.


E' assolutamente corroborante. Prova, dai. Scrivi "sono un secchione e non un intellettuale di sto cazzo" e ti sentirai subito meglio.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma fanno eventi sulla retorica etc.?
> o non c'entra un tubo?


Acqua.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> No, in realtà. L'intelligenza è solo un corroborante dell'interesse. In una persona c'è ben altro che la rende meritevole di considerazione. Ho avuto modo di conoscere persone tanto intelligenti quanto ottuse e disprezzabili, e persone molto limitate a livello intellettivo eppure aperte, disponibili e zelanti nell'ambito conoscitivo. Io stesso non brillo per intelligenza: *eppure sono molto preparato dal punto di vista contenutistico e argomentativo*, e ottengo ottimi risultati dal punto di vista accademico. Lei, come tanti - e come me - è perfettamente nella media.


Si chiama "nozionismo".


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' assolutamente corroborante. Prova, dai. Scrivi "sono un secchione e non un intellettuale di sto cazzo" e ti sentirai subito meglio.


Bah... ho già passato questa fase. E la gente che applicava i tuoi comportamenti mi ha solo insegnato ad essere più forte. Fa molto bullo della scuola, lasciatelo dire. Mi chiedo poi perchè... suppongo tu sia un po' più vecchio di me, peraltro. Cos'é che ti fa sentire a disagio?


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Quasi...



chi, più di lui?


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiama "nozionismo".


Spiegami cosa c'è di nozionistico nell'abilità argomentativa e nella linguistica applicata. Una cosa sono i contenuti, un'altra la forma. Un'altra ancora la velocità di apprendimento.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Spiegami cosa c'è di nozionistico nell'abilità argomentativa e nella linguistica applicata. Una cosa sono i contenuti, un'altra la forma. Un'altra ancora la velocità di apprendimento.



infatti l'abile oratore riesce a tenere testa ad ogni interlocutore, anche molto preparato, avvalendosi di poche nozioni 

la forma prevale sulla sostanza


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Bah... ho già passato questa fase. E la gente che applicava i tuoi comportamenti mi ha solo insegnato ad essere più forte. Fa molto bullo della scuola, lasciatelo dire. Mi chiedo poi perchè... suppongo tu sia un po' più vecchio di me, peraltro. Cos'é che ti fa sentire a disagio?


Definirsi intellettuale semplicemente per il fatto di studiare (materie umanistiche suppongo) è un po' come definirsi astronauta perchè la notte del dieci agosto uno guarda le stelle cadenti. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Bah... ho già passato questa fase. E la gente che applicava i tuoi comportamenti mi ha solo insegnato ad essere più forte. Fa molto bullo della scuola, lasciatelo dire. Mi chiedo poi perchè... suppongo tu sia un po' più vecchio di me, peraltro. Cos'é che ti fa sentire a disagio?


Vedi su.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti l'abile oratore riesce a tenere testa ad ogni interlocutore, anche molto preparato, avvalendosi di poche nozioni
> 
> la forma prevale sulla sostanza


Yep.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Definirsi intellettuale semplicemente per il fatto di studiare (materie umanistiche suppongo) è un po' come definirsi astronauta perchè la notte del dieci agosto uno guarda le stelle cadenti. Non so se è chiaro.


Certo, è chiaro. Ma 1) non sono d'accordo con il paragone, poiché non lo ritengo proporzionale. 2) ci sono cose che riguardano la mia persona che modificherebbero le tue considerazioni; ma qui non le espliciterò, per un sano principio di discrezione (e qui lo zio Conte sogghigna ancora).

Ma non mi piace giocare a questo gioco. Perciò, se le mie parole ti hanno infastidito, mi scuso. Ma sappi che le tue hanno infastidito me.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Certo, è chiaro. Ma 1) non sono d'accordo con il paragone, poiché non lo ritengo proporzionale. 2) ci sono cose che riguardano la mia persona che modificherebbero le tue considerazioni; ma qui non le espliciterò, per un sano principio di discrezione (e qui lo zio Conte sogghigna ancora).
> 
> Ma non mi piace giocare a questo gioco. Perciò, se le mie parole ti hanno infastidito, mi scuso. Ma sappi che le tue hanno infastidito me.


1) E proporzionatissimo e 2) Sì, che scrivi. Eventualmente. Ma, come dire, sti cazzi. Pure lo scemo "pensa", e ne è pure convito. Ah, scuse accettate. Non farlo più. Puoi andare.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Yep.



ma allora è cicerone, dai!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 1) E proporzionatissimi e 2) Sì, che scrivi. Eventualmente. Ma, come dire, sti cazzi. Pure lo scemo "pensa", e ne è pure convito. Ah, scuse accettate. Non farlo più. Puoi andare.


E poi date a me dello spocchioso. Se non è spocchia la tua, mi chiedo cosa lo sia. Abbassa i toni, ti prego. Non ti ho fatto niente.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> E poi date a me dello spocchioso. Se non è spocchia la tua, mi chiedo cosa lo sia. Abbassa i toni, ti prego. Non ti ho fatto niente.



credo che sia il fatto che è differente scoprire se un utente sia intellettuale o meno, piuttosto che leggere la dichiarazione olografa di intellettualità!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> E poi date a me dello spocchioso. Se non è spocchia la tua, mi chiedo cosa lo sia. Abbassa i toni, ti prego. Non ti ho fatto niente.


Ma ti ho perdonato! Su vai.


----------



## Frif (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo che sia il fatto che è differente scoprire se un utente sia intellettuale o meno, piuttosto che leggere la dichiarazione olografa di intellettualità!


Sarà. Non vedo nessuna differenza tra un intellettuale che si definisce tale e uno sportivo che si definisce tale.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sì... è probabile che la gran parte delle donne che frequento reagisca come te...


Lei fa così perchè capisce che per uomini come noi...
Alla fine della fiera c'è quella sensazione che certe donne
ci fanno solo perdere una montagna di tempo che poteva
essere impiegato nello studio no?


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Sarà. Non vedo nessuna differenza tra un intellettuale che si definisce tale e uno sportivo che si definisce tale.



che su un forum è possibile scoprire che un utente è un intellettuale
che è uno sportivo, no


----------



## Frif (2 Agosto 2013)

*Un paio di aggiornamenti.*

Ok. Due notizie fresche fresche. Una buona, una strana (a dir poco), una comunicazione di servizio.

1 - Ieri sono uscito con una mora carina carina. Che bella serata che ho passato! Proprio bella! Ci siamo baciati davanti al lago, in mezzo alle lucciole... ma che romantico! 

2 - Ho saputo che la mia coppia preferita andrà a convivere a breve: non ci potevo credere... ora: mi avete mazzolato all'infinito quando postai la mia precedente discussione, nella quale cercavo di capire come fosse possibile superare un tradimento di sei mesi in meno di un mese tornando ad essere la coppia più bella del mondo, dicendomi che era presuntuoso da parte mia supporre come le cose andassero all'interno di una coppia, dicendomi che sicuramente anche loro si stanno sorbendo la loro dose proporzionale di sofferenza, e che stanno sicuramente facendo un percorso di profonda ricostruzione volta al perdono di lei da parte di lui e manfrine varie. Beh... questo percorso comprende anche l'andare a vivere insieme un mese e mezzo dopo il tradimento? Illuminatemi perché questo mi pare davvero, ma davvero assurdo.

3 - Stasera li vedo tutti e due. Argh!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Due notizie fresche fresche. Una buona, una strana (a dir poco), una comunicazione di servizio.
> 
> 1 - Ieri sono uscito con una mora carina carina. Che bella serata che ho passato! Proprio bella! Ci siamo baciati davanti al lago, in mezzo alle lucciole... ma che romantico!
> 
> ...


1- bellissimo!2- pensa all'1 e fregatene. Una casa, comunque, costa meno di due. 3-invita quella delle lucciole


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Due notizie fresche fresche. Una buona, una strana (a dir poco), una comunicazione di servizio.
> 
> 1 - Ieri sono uscito con una mora carina carina. Che bella serata che ho passato! Proprio bella! Ci siamo baciati davanti al lago, in mezzo alle lucciole... ma che romantico!
> 
> ...


Quanti ricordi di gioventù nipotino...
[video=youtube;KkJZOxqB-qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkJZOxqB-qk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

*Frif incontra il conte...*

[video=youtube;1TzC2eqkFdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TzC2eqkFdk[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Agosto 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ok. Due notizie fresche fresche. Una buona, una strana (a dir poco), una comunicazione di servizio.[...]


per il primo punto, ti do un cinque alto. 
per il secondo, una tirata d'orecchie. metti da parte la tua stizzita ironia e fregatene, immaginare le loro possibili motivazioni è uno spreco di tempo. vuoi un perché? perché si. 
per il terzo, ci vogliono altre serate al lago.


----------



## lorelai (2 Agosto 2013)

Per me la loro scelta non fa una piega.
Andare a vivere insieme fa uscire dalla situazione comoda dei fidanzatini e proietta la coppia in un progetto più impegnativo.
Hanno deciso di restare insieme dopo il tradimento, cercano di dimenticare e di costruirci sopra.
Magari gli andrà male, ma fatti loro.

Tu pensa alla brunetta carina carina. E occhio a non usarla come rebound girl...


----------

